# Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince



## mark3 (Jul 14, 2009)

The new instalment of Harry Potter comes out tonight at midnight and I am pumped. It combines 2 of my 4 or 5 loves of good books and movie reviews. Is anyone else seeing the premier tonight? I will be back at about 3:00 central time with my official review.

Discuss if your excited, when you will see it , which movies/books are your favorite, etc.


----------



## dbax0999 (Jul 14, 2009)

Midnight tonight!  Pacific time


----------



## Berry (Jul 14, 2009)

I already have my ticket, and my costume.


----------



## SlaughterMelon (Jul 14, 2009)

I do NOT care about Harry Potter at all anymore. I'm not sure why. 

In other news, I demand a Warhammer movie.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 14, 2009)

It'd be cool If I could see the midnight showing, but then again, I would probably fall asleep, and even if I had Monster or coffee or anything, I would probably me too distracted to actually pay attention...
but I'm definitely gonna see it.


----------



## soccerking813 (Jul 14, 2009)

I wanna go watch it, but it is not in theaters around where I am.  We are going on Friday though.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jul 14, 2009)

I want to see it tomorrow night, but I'm on call


----------



## zster007 (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm going at midnight tonight. I've already got my tickets. This was my fav. book in the series so I hope the movie is also my favorite so far.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm watching it on Thursday. Should be good.


----------



## royzabeast (Jul 14, 2009)

Wanted to watch it a midnight, didn't work out. 1 AM showing was too late with no ride back.


----------



## Three Days Grace Fan (Jul 14, 2009)

I am going to the midnight showing!! i can't wait!!


----------



## dbax0999 (Jul 14, 2009)

zster007 said:


> I'm going at midnight tonight. I've already got my tickets. This was my fav. book in the series so I hope the movie is also my favorite so far.



How is the sixth your favorite book? 2nd book is best. 3rd movie is the best. (Even though they all dress like hippies)


----------



## babyle (Jul 14, 2009)

going at 6pm tommorow ditching cross practice for it


----------



## shoot1510 (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm gonna buying harry potter costume and at midnight, I'm gonna scare the crap of my friends and their family.


----------



## Kian (Jul 14, 2009)

Berry said:


> I already have my ticket, and *my costume.*



I just... I have no words.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jul 14, 2009)

I can't go at midnight, but I will see it sometime tommorow. @Dbax0999: The second book was definitely the best, but I liked the fourth movie.


----------



## Berry (Jul 14, 2009)

Kian said:


> Berry said:
> 
> 
> > I already have my ticket, and *my costume.*
> ...



Haha, well since i'm 23 I don't get many chances to dress up  , and everyone im going with is dressing up as a different character.


----------



## dbax0999 (Jul 15, 2009)

anythingtwisty said:


> I can't go at midnight, but I will see it sometime tommorow. @Dbax0999: The second book was definitely the best, but I liked the fourth movie.



I just think the movies started getting really lame when the started having fights with magic. Because the movies changed the fights to them pointing their wands and shooting beams of light at each other. Then the person getting attacked could "dodge" it. I think that made it stupid.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jul 15, 2009)

Can't you tell from my name? I hate Harry Potter 
Of course I'm going, just not sure when.


----------



## Kian (Jul 15, 2009)

Berry said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Berry said:
> ...



Haha. I am also 23, but I'm not particularly dying to dress up...


----------



## mark3 (Jul 15, 2009)

dbax0999 said:


> anythingtwisty said:
> 
> 
> > I can't go at midnight, but I will see it sometime tommorow. @Dbax0999: The second book was definitely the best, but I liked the fourth movie.
> ...



Well, I tried to remain relatively unspoiled on if it is getting good reviews or not, but I did read that this movie focuses a lot on love and relationships and fun asides. This was one of my favorite parts about the book, so hopefully it transfers on to the big screen.

While I would rank the movies 3,5,4,1,2 the books are where I differ. I thought the third book was the worst of the series. I didn't go anywhere to further the plot in real time and was much like the first in that way, although the first did have the redeeming quality of introducing us to the whole magical world. Ranking the books is sooooo hard, but 7 is easily my favorite with 4,5,6 mixing somewhere between 2-4 and 1,3 fighting for 5-6 with the 2nd in last.


----------



## soccerking813 (Jul 15, 2009)

Third book is definitely the worst book, and 5th is the worst movie. I dunno about the best though.

It would be awesome to watch the all-star game tonight and then get in the car and go watch harry potter.


----------



## arud45 (Jul 15, 2009)

I think it's pretty dumb that they cut the climactic Hogwart's battle from the movie. I don't care if it was to "avoid repetitiveness."


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 15, 2009)

mark3 said:


> The new instalment of Harry Potter comes out tonight at midnight and I am pumped. It combines 2 of my 4 or 5 loves of good books and movie reviews. Is anyone else seeing the premier tonight? I will be back at about 3:00 central time with my official review.
> 
> Discuss if your excited, when you will see it , which movies/books are your favorite, etc.



Come on how good is the movie


----------



## blade740 (Jul 15, 2009)

See, I thought the sixth was the worst book. I found myself annoyed more often than not at the characters.


----------



## mark3 (Jul 15, 2009)

Movie was easily the best Potter movie yet. It finally brought in the humor that the books showed with the darkness of the later books. A better review will probably come later. but safe to say I give it high marks.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 15, 2009)

lol i have the same birthdate as harry potter, and the same first name as the actor in the movies


----------



## arud45 (Jul 15, 2009)

It was a pretty good movie. I think I went in way to critical and remained pessimistic the entire time. I wish I hadn't. I do think it's dumb that Hermione can do a Confundus Charm without a wand, the movie Harry mastered nonverbals, etc. 

Also, turns out I have been pronouncing "horcruxes" wrong. =\ But I think I'm going to keep calling them "horse-ruxes" since I'm used to it.

Also again, did people in yall's theater scream when the inferi grabbed Harry?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 15, 2009)

Damn. At least put a spoiler alert^


----------



## soccerking813 (Jul 15, 2009)

I hate spoilers.

I'm actually going to it tonight.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jul 15, 2009)

I went to see the premiere (I have my reasons why, since I normally wouldn't), it was a good movie  I like how some of the characters in some scenes were partially stoned haha


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 15, 2009)

arud45 said:


> Also again, did people in yall's theater scream when the inferi grabbed Harry?



lmao no. 

Yeah, I thought on the whole it was pretty good. There was actually some pretty funny parts, and it was pretty good. But, as usual, the movie left out some side-plots to avoid a 4 hour movie.

Somewhat Spoiler?.
The end was kinda anti-climactic. Idk.


----------



## Nukoca (Jul 15, 2009)

arud45 said:


> Also again, did people in yall's theater scream when the inferi grabbed Harry?



Yeah. We all knew it was gonna happen, but we all jumped anyway.


----------



## mark3 (Jul 15, 2009)

endless_akatsuki said:


> arud45 said:
> 
> 
> > Also again, did people in yall's theater scream when the inferi grabbed Harry?
> ...



My theater did, so did I. And I even knew it was going to happen.

Anytime I have to judge a Potter movie I completely leave out the fact that they did not cover every detail. My only qualm with the movie is that we didn't see Dumbledore's funeral. I didn't even so much mind there not being a huge final battle. However, if the final battle in the last movie isn't a solid 20-30 minutes, it's safe to say I will be unhappy.


----------



## dbax0999 (Jul 15, 2009)

At the theater I went to they were showing it on 11 screens at midnight. In six of them the film broke and they didn't get to see the movie that night! I was in one of the other 5. 

Product placement: Harry Potter wears Converse


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 15, 2009)

dbax0999 said:


> At the theater I went to they were showing it on 11 screens at midnight. In six of them the film broke and they didn't get to see the movie that night! I was in one of the other 5.
> 
> Product placement: Harry Potter wears Converse



LOL. Really? that must suck for all those people...dang.


----------



## arud45 (Jul 15, 2009)

looks like ole voldemort won't get to dig up dumbeldore in the next movie  since he wasn't buried with the elder wand. There definitely was funny parts, i loved the Quidditch match/tryouts. To be completely honest, and I'm a huge Harry Potter fan, I got a little bored during some parts of the movie.. Oh well, nothing can ever come close to the book i suppose.


----------



## badmephisto (Jul 16, 2009)

i went to the midnight show yesterday. We were dressed up, and I also had a scar  lulz

there was a lot of romance stuff this time around! I would have liked to see more action. Also, what was up with that added action scene in burrow that never happened in the book? And the added scene with Harry picking up some random girl in the beginning? QUESTION MARKS? 
There were some disappointments, particularly with the Voldemort scenes etc., but overall it was good!


----------



## dbax0999 (Jul 16, 2009)

badmephisto said:


> i went to the midnight show yesterday. We were dressed up, and I also had a scar  lulz



I had a scar too! So did just about everyone in the theater. This one crazy guy ran around with a red pen asking everyone if they wanted scars. My sister had a red and gold Griffindor scarf that she knitted.



arud45 said:


> looks like ole voldemort won't get to dig up dumbeldore in the next movie  since he wasn't buried with the elder wand. There definitely was funny parts, i loved the Quidditch match/tryouts. To be completely honest, and I'm a huge Harry Potter fan, I got a little bored during some parts of the movie.. Oh well, nothing can ever come close to the book i suppose.



Yeah they definitely made this one funnier then the others. But some of Dumbledore's lines were completely unnecessary. Such as:


Spoiler



Looks like you need to shave Harry


----------



## soccerking813 (Jul 16, 2009)

I just watched it, and I found it to be a very nice movie. The only bad thing was that they left out the final parts.

Everyone else in the theater screamed at the inferi part, but I was laughing. 

I particularly liked how Draco Malfoy acted in this movie. It was excellent.



Spoiler



One more thing, why did they add the part about the Weasleys' house burning? That definitely was not in the book.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 16, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> I just watched it, and I found it to be a very nice movie. The only bad thing was that they left out the final parts.
> 
> Everyone else in the theater screamed at the inferi part, but I was laughing.
> 
> ...



I agree. Malfoy was exceptional. It was actually pretty cool watching him.



Spoiler



I have no idea why the Weasly's house burned down. Where the ehll are they gonna stay next year (in the beginning). They could've filled that time up with some other stuff that happened in the book, like the apparating tests, more quidditch, etc.


----------



## soccerking813 (Jul 16, 2009)

Spoiler



They never did the dramatic things with quiddich (is that how it's spelled?) either. That was one of my favorite parts of the book, with the weasley song and everything. And what about Grawp? Or was that the last movie?


----------



## dbax0999 (Jul 16, 2009)

Spoiler



Grawp was in the last movie. And I believe they never actually make it to the Burrow in the seventh book, though the Order of the Phoenix does make an attempt to escort them there. My guess is they will skip that part, go straight to Scrimgeour giving them the gifts from Dumbledore's will and then go to the wedding reception


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 16, 2009)

dbax0999 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Grawp was in the last movie. And I believe they never actually make it to the Burrow in the seventh book, though the Order of the Phoenix does make an attempt to escort them there. My guess is they will skip that part, go straight to Scrimgeour giving them the gifts from Dumbledore's will and then go to the wedding reception





Spoiler



Yeah they do...Harry ends up at Tonk's house, and takes a portkey there. Then they find out George lost an ear and Moody died. But it still makes no sense, as the 7th movie has two parts. They should put in as much detail as they can.



Dang. All these spoiler tags...


----------



## arud45 (Jul 16, 2009)

Spoiler

Yeah, I thought it was funny how Dumbledore does the whole transition into Harry growing up and all that by saying he needs to shave. Also I have no idea what the whole random girl in the beginning was about, it was pretty retarded in my opinion. Next, the lines for Dumbledore suck, the real one would never say "do as I say" really aggressively like he did at the train station. He actually probably would have asked him if he wanted to stay.


----------



## badmephisto (Jul 16, 2009)

**** the spoiler tags. 

SNAPE KILLS DUMBLEDORE!!!


----------



## soccerking813 (Jul 16, 2009)

Yea, I dont think that there was any question as to whether that would happen in the movie.


----------



## Escher (Jul 16, 2009)

Spoiler



I have so, so many issues with the script and story line I can't be bothered to list them all, but the ones that ticked me off the most were; 1) The lack of Tom Riddle + back story meaning that the search for Horcruxes is kind of impossible/nonsensical; 2) That Dumbledore said to Harry "you MUST do this, you have NO choice": the whole point is that Dumbledore simply lays a path for Harry to walk - it's always Harry's choice; 3) The dumbass scene with the Weasley's house being destroyed and the chase in the fields; 4) The last scene involving Harry + Hermione being all close and Ron sat in the background - not exactly team spirit? 5) The total lack of the battle from the tower; 6) The incredibly blatant nature of the job that Malfoy has. Throughout the book, you are meant to be guessing as to what he's doing - in the film, it's incredibly obvious.



Aside from that, the scene involving the Lake was really good 

Also, Dumbledore should look less like Gandalf. It's quite distracting.


----------



## cheiney (Jul 16, 2009)

badmephisto said:


> **** the spoiler tags.
> 
> SNAPE KILLS DUMBLEDORE!!!



I lol'd.

(Post too short).


----------



## soccerking813 (Jul 16, 2009)

What was the lake scene?



Spoiler



The last scene where Ron was in the background kinda sets to mood for the next movie, where he ditches them. And that is just how Ron is.


----------



## Escher (Jul 16, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> What was the lake scene?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the Inferi lake!



Spoiler



it's also meant to be a surprise that Ron leaves, and it's the horcrux that antagonises his basic nature, not his basic nature that makes him leave. Making him very obviously put out/left out before the 7th book/film has even started lessens the surprise/seriousness of Rons leaving. 
And sorry/apologies for the amount of /'s 



I know I sound quite aggressive, but I had high hopes!


----------



## soccerking813 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ah yes, the lake scene was very good. I just didn't like


Spoiler



how fake all the walls looked.


----------



## dbax0999 (Jul 16, 2009)

Did anyone else think Harry looked older in the fifth movie than he did in this one?


----------



## Vulosity (Jul 16, 2009)

I just came home from seeing the movie and I'd have to say that it was a big dissapointment.



Spoiler



I thought that the movie lacked some events such as the apparition class and along with Quiditch matches. Also, what happened to Mr. Gaunt and his daughter? The film could at least show Tom's parents. The part that was really dissapointing was the ending. Snape hits Harry twice with a spell and runs off? What happened to the battle? The Death Eaters just sneak into Hogwarts and run off without a fight? There also wasn't a Voldemort scene.

My brother, who hasn't read the book yet, thought that the movie was also a letdown, due to a horrible and short ending.


----------



## jacob15728 (Jul 16, 2009)

Is it just me or did Slughorn bear an uncanny resemblance to Monkeydude1313?


----------



## mark3 (Jul 16, 2009)

What most dictates wether you are going to like a Potter movie or not is the attitude you go into it with. If you are expecting it to be super close to the movie with nearly all of the details in their correct places, you are going to be let down. When adapting a book on to the big screen,the main goal is to get the main point of the book across since it would be nearly impossible to make a movie containing all the detail that is in a Potter book (I'm thinking about 5 hours). 

When I think of the 6th book, I instantly think of the intorduction of horcruxes, Slughorn, Dumbledore dying, and relationships. Thats why I thought this movie was so great, because it truly focused on what I thought were the main ideas. I also think it sets up the 7th movies to the point where they can't be mediocre. They are either going to be stellar or pure s***, which is scary but awesome at the same time.


----------



## soccerking813 (Jul 16, 2009)

It's gonna be split into two parts though, so it better be stellar.


----------



## arud45 (Jul 17, 2009)

The funny thing is, I would actually watch a 5 hour harry potter movie if it meant they actually got the details right.


----------



## dbax0999 (Jul 17, 2009)

arud45 said:


> The funny thing is, I would actually watch a 5 hour harry potter movie if it meant they actually got the details right.



I would love to watch a 5 hour Harry Potter movie if they got the details right. But I think splitting the 7th one into two parts will be more enjoyable for the casual Harry Potter fans and be more profitable. (Twice the ticket sales)


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm guessing twice the ticket sales was the primary motivation for splitting up the last movie, whatever they say.


----------



## dbax0999 (Jul 17, 2009)

Lord Voldemort said:


> I'm guessing twice the ticket sales was the primary motivation for splitting up the last movie, whatever they say.



Yeah probably, but I also think that its necessary anyway. In the first 6 books there's a lot of side stories that don't affect the main plot very much and can thus be left out for the sake of shortening the movie. However, in the 7th book the entire thing is the main plot and everything that happens has a huge impact.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm just a little disappointed that they didn't show a little more of the side-plots, as there won't be much of another chance in the 7th movie(s).


----------



## soccerking813 (Jul 17, 2009)

I look forward to watching all 8 movies in one sitting when they all come out. I need to do it with the Lord of the Rings movies sometime.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 17, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> I look forward to watching all 8 movies in one sitting when they all come out. I need to do it with the Lord of the Rings movies sometime.



Yeah. In my experiences, watching a Harry Potter movie alone doesn't actually give you much of an impression. After a little bit, I always forget what happens. Watching in one sitting would be cool.

Wait, that'd be like 16 hours.


----------



## soccerking813 (Jul 17, 2009)

endless_akatsuki said:


> soccerking813 said:
> 
> 
> > I look forward to watching all 8 movies in one sitting when they all come out. I need to do it with the Lord of the Rings movies sometime.
> ...



Exactly!


----------

